# Neeeeewts or toaads helpp



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

hi everyone! im just getting into amphibians, somewhat, i have none YET. i just need help with my decision. for my twenty gallon high tank should i get two fire bellied newts, three fire bellied toads, or one spanish ribbed newt? and are frozen bloodworms an okay staple? the tank has a tetra 10i filter (should i get a better one?), a turtle dock, many plants and rocks. i have gravel as a substrate and a hood with lights (nothing special). thanks!


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

FIREBELLYTOADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there an awesome first time amphibian


----------

